# T. Stirmi setup?



## fostertheboy (May 4, 2016)

Hello! Yesterday I posted a thread about Theraphosa blondi care; but after reading through everyone's suggestions, I decided it would probably be a much better idea to get a T. stirmi instead. So, with a similar question, what are some general care tips for T. stirmi besides high humidity, and cross ventilation, and to wear protection before dealing with their cage maintenance because of the hairs? Also, does the Exo Terra Medium Low offer much cross ventilation? I attached a photo, and you can see there is a vent on the front, but I'm not sure if it really offers cross ventilation. Thank you all so much and any tips are appreciated greatly!


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

Can you even find a blondi for sale, and at any kind of a reasonable price?

I just posted to a thread about Theraphosa care, check it out.  I can't be repeating the same info every day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Austin S. (May 4, 2016)

You pretty much nailed it. That enclosure will offer enough ventilation, I would even cover/tape 3/4-1/2 of the top, but that's just me. It would dry out pretty fast imo.
I wear gloves, long sleeves, rubber bands around the wrist with long sleeves tucked, a turtle neck, goggles, long pants, etc., the works. I still get the hairs all over me.

If you use that exo, provide it with as much substrate as possible. I use a mix of peat moss, top soil made by Timberline, and sand, then I mix it up. I always angle the substrate, and have it elevated heavily on one side. Since you cannot do that with this container, I recommend something like:

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Austin S. (May 4, 2016)

The thread Poec is referring to, can be found here:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/questions-before-i-buy-the-big-one-sp-theraphosa.282917/


----------



## mistertim (May 4, 2016)

Definitely read Poec's recommendations in the other thread. I don't have any Theraphosa species myself, but from my understanding of them and their husbandry, an exo terra isn't a good idea because of that lack of cross ventilation for their humidity requirements. You'd probably be much better off (and much less light in the wallet) using a Sterilite container and putting plenty of cross ventilation on it yourself.


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> I use a mix of peat moss, top soil made by Timberline, and sand, then I mix it up. I always angle the substrate, and have it elevated heavily on one side. Since you cannot do that with this container, I recommend something like...


 
Nice looking set ups!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Austin S. (May 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Nice looking set ups!


Thanks buddy. One of the main reasons why I love this hobby; making the enclosures as close to their natural habitat with what I have available.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Thanks buddy. One of the main reasons why I love this hobby; making the enclosures as close to their natural habitat with what I have available.



You've got an artistic eye.  I need to do some of that to my cages.


----------



## peterUK (May 4, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> I wear gloves, long sleeves, rubber bands around the wrist with long sleeves tucked, a turtle neck, goggles, long pants, etc., the works. I still get the hairs all over me.


I am SERIOUSLY wondering what you are doing to the spider to warrant wearing all of that extra clothing ?    I have 2.2 blondi and 1.2 apophysis  and all i wear when I do any tank maintenance (on any tank including the Theraphosa) is my everyday clothes, which is a short sleeved T shirt and jeans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 4, 2016)

peterUK said:


> I am SERIOUSLY wondering what you are doing to the spider to warrant wearing all of that extra clothing ?    I have 2.2 blondi and 1.2 apophysis  and all i wear when I do any tank maintenance (on any tank including the Theraphosa) is my everyday clothes, which is a short sleeved T shirt and jeans.



Any air movement can get hairs airborne: furnace, a/c, celling fan, etc.  Once I get haired by a Theraphosa, I can feel every one of them.


----------



## Austin S. (May 5, 2016)

peterUK said:


> I am SERIOUSLY wondering what you are doing to the spider to warrant wearing all of that extra clothing ?    I have 2.2 blondi and 1.2 apophysis  and all i wear when I do any tank maintenance (on any tank including the Theraphosa) is my everyday clothes, which is a short sleeved T shirt and jeans.



Good for you. 

Gently coaxing them into a large deli cup, then changing the soil. Some people react different to them than others. I guess you're in the group who aren't too affected by them. So, again, good for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterUK (May 5, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Gently coaxing them into a large deli cup, then changing the soil. Some people react different to them than others. I guess you're in the group who aren't too affected by them. So, again, good for you.


I cant think of any reason why  the soil would need changing apart from when moving to larger tanks. How often do you change your spiders soil/substrate  ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Austin S. (May 6, 2016)

peterUK said:


> I cant think of any reason why  the soil would need changing apart from when moving to larger tanks. How often do you change your spiders soil/substrate  ?


Only when I am re housing Peter.


----------



## Abyss (May 6, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Only when I am re housing Peter.


Just use fresh sub then you dont hve to worry about it.........thats what i do at least


----------



## Trenor (May 6, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Just use fresh sub then you dont hve to worry about it.........thats what i do at least


You still have to get the T out and hairs get in the air easily. Then get rid of the old stuff. So your likely to get hair on you. I've not been around these guys but I hear they are rough in the hair department.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abyss (May 7, 2016)

Trenor said:


> You still have to get the T out and hairs get in the air easily. Then get rid of the old stuff. So your likely to get hair on you. I've not been around these guys but I hear they are rough in the hair department.


Oh they are haha. A pintbrush, catch cup (tupperware), and a calm gentle actions help tho haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 9, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Just use fresh sub then you dont hve to worry about it.........thats what i do at least


Come on you guys.

My stirmis are in very large tanks. Have you all ever considered there are hairs ALL OVER the substrate, plants, décor, etc.?? So, when you rehouse them, you clean that dirt out. You pick up the plants and all décor inside. Whether it is using a small shovel or cup to get it out, or dumping it, it is still going to be air born.
What kind of idiot doesn't use new substrate anyways?
Some people just are more sensitive to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Sana (May 9, 2016)

Wow.  Is that a reaction that worsened over time or has it always been that way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 9, 2016)

Sana said:


> Wow.  Is that a reaction that worsened over time or has it always been that way?


Was a reaction due to cleaning my stirmi tank  It got that bad about 30 minutes after I was finished. The reaction subsided within 12 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sana (May 9, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Was a reaction due to cleaning my stirmi tank  It got that bad about 30 minutes after I was finished. The reaction subsided within 12 hours.


Yikes!  I haven't been exposed to any hairs that have caused that bad a reaction yet and I hope I never will.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 9, 2016)

Just happens with Theraphosa and most Brachypelma, cyaneobubescens too though.


----------



## Poec54 (May 9, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Was a reaction due to cleaning my stirmi tank  It got that bad about 30 minutes after I was finished. The reaction subsided within 12 hours.


 
Being the world's biggest spider, their sheer size and movement is going to attract of the attention of a variety of mammalian predators.  Extreme urticating hairs is a great defense.  They can keep much larger animals at a distance and defend themselves by not have to risk making direct contact.  It's like the difference between a gun and a knife.  The hairs also make them a hazard to eat.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 9, 2016)

Damn, i need to try those ethereal genus _Theraphosa _hairs one day! I love to have _Megaphobema robustum_ hairs in the fingers, or like when i'm lucky, in the hand.
Happens when i open her cage for maintenance, there's always "invisible" hairs near the burrow, for her "defence" system.

I love that sublime "red & itchy" sensation, but sadly last short, like water in an African village or like their scrap junk made house, when _Harmattan _hit hard.

But first i have to find a _Theraphosa _without being robbed (here the most high priced _Theraphosidae_).


----------



## Austin S. (May 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Damn, i need to try those ethereal genus _Theraphosa _hairs one day! I love to have _Megaphobema robustum_ hairs in the fingers, or like when i'm lucky, in the hand.
> Happens when i open her cage for maintenance, there's always "invisible" hairs near the burrow, for her "defence" system.
> 
> I love that sublime "red & itchy" sensation, but sadly last short, like water in an African village or like their scrap junk made house, when _Harmattan _hit hard.
> ...


The worst feeling is when you get them between the fingers, or somehow manage to get them stuck under your ring on your finger.
But I'm sure nothing beats what a good friend told me "Make sure to wash your hands before taking a piss during the middle of maintenance." (Guy reference ;P)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 9, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> The worst feeling is when you get them between the fingers, or somehow manage to get them stuck under your ring on your finger.


Oh, no doubts. But not for me, i'm serious, really. I like that feeling. Just like i can eat raw Trinidad Scorpions without problems, i really enjoy those hairs. Bah, a nothing. Had certain "needles" shots (and only God knows what was inside those) in my chest during the army time that i don't suffer nothing anymore.

Wish to try genus _Theraphosa _hairs one day :-/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, no doubts. But not for me, i'm serious, really. I like that feeling. Just like i can eat raw Trinidad Scorpions without problems, i really enjoy those hairs. Bah, a nothing. Had certain "needles" shots (and only God knows what was inside those) in my chest during the army time that i don't suffer nothing anymore.
> 
> Wish to try genus _Theraphosa _hairs one day :-/


Wow, sounds intense!

You will find one, one of these days. Just start saving!


----------



## Abyss (May 9, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Come on you guys.
> 
> My stirmis are in very large tanks. Have you all ever considered there are hairs ALL OVER the substrate, plants, décor, etc.?? So, when you rehouse them, you clean that dirt out. You pick up the plants and all décor inside. Whether it is using a small shovel or cup to get it out, or dumping it, it is still going to be air born.
> What kind of idiot doesn't use new substrate anyways?
> ...


Im assuming you think i wa stakinga  cheap shot lol but i wasnt. And when i clean out any "hair flicker" enclosure i take the whole enclosure out back, mist it gently (deco and all) then tip it on its side and spray it out gently. I dont touch any deco, water bowls, hides, etc u til its completly rinsed clean. This greatly minimizes the contact with hairs. Some contact still happens but not to the degree your thinking of.


----------



## Austin S. (May 9, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Im assuming you think i wa stakinga  cheap shot lol but i wasnt. And when i clean out any "hair flicker" enclosure i take the whole enclosure out back, mist it gently (deco and all) then tip it on its side and spray it out gently. I dont touch any deco, water bowls, hides, etc u til its completly rinsed clean. This greatly minimizes the contact with hairs. Some contact still happens but not to the degree your thinking of.


I understand. I do the same. However, this one time was a different story. She was housed in a 75 gal salt water tank. It weighed close to 300+ lbs, 600+ with dirt and everything inside. It was unmovable to say the least. It was a display center piece of the tarantula room. When I began receiving multiple adults in, I had to down size her. So sadly, I had to do that inside the room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Abyss (May 9, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> I understand. I do the same. However, this one time was a different story. She was housed in a 75 gal salt water tank. It weighed close to 300+ lbs, 600+ with dirt and everything inside. It was unmovable to say the least. It was a display center piece of the tarantula room. When I began receiving multiple adults in, I had to down size her. So sadly, I had to do that inside the room.
> View attachment 210373
> 
> 
> View attachment 210374


Yea i can agree with that. In that case i would be as gentle as possible and have long sleeves on w/surgical gloves. I still highly recommend misting the enclosure heavily to wet the hairs to help keep them from going airborne.
Best u can do really


----------



## EDED (May 9, 2016)

Chris, 
You are a mutant.  The govt secret project 

Austin,
Damn you do react more than others.
Much respect , you are breeding all these me ts.

I just get itchy and certain sp are worse. G. pulchra and Theraphosa are worst

Man when I see the molting matt of Theraphosa I get itchy just looking at it lol

Stirmi set up, although they will poop and dump garbage in the water dish 
 it is very necessary so enjoy cleaning and refilling the dish frequently haha


----------



## mconnachan (May 26, 2017)

Austin S. said:


> I understand. I do the same. However, this one time was a different story. She was housed in a 75 gal salt water tank. It weighed close to 300+ lbs, 600+ with dirt and everything inside. It was unmovable to say the least. It was a display center piece of the tarantula room. When I began receiving multiple adults in, I had to down size her. So sadly, I had to do that inside the room.
> View attachment 210373
> 
> 
> View attachment 210374


Your T. Stirmi enclosure has to be one of the most realistic I've seen, must be the ladies touch......


----------



## Izzyloo3 (May 30, 2017)

God, I used to react almost as badly as Austin when I had my stirmi. When I would do cage maintenance yearly, I would take out half of the substrate, thoroughly mix remaining substrate in with new, and toss it until combined. I was a disaster! My substrate for him was about a foot deep, so while tossing the stuff I was about elbow deep. It was misery. And he especially loved dropping hairs all over for protection. Ugh. Half of me misses keeping a stirmi, and the other half says "never again!". Haha. Those enclosures are gorgeous, by the way!


----------

